# New doe!



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

So I just purchased my new doe for this year's market goat shows! 
And I have to say, I'm in love! 
She is a January baby out of tuck (lil wiz son) X Shrek! 
I can't wait to see what she looks like one I get her on show feed and start working her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Gorgeous! Will have to keep us updated as she grows


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok, I just got her home, but she is terrified of people, so these aren't the best photos...


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow she is really nice


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Will you keep her after the fair or sell her as your market project?


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

RPC said:


> Will you keep her after the fair or sell her as your market project?


I plan to keep her and breed her for market wethers


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would too she looks awesome


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful doe! Glad you are keeping her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I like her. 
With time and a love, she will settle down.


----------

